# ADB access Via Standard Recovery (Galaxy SIII)



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Have in my possession a family members S3 that is stuck at the Samsung logo. Can get into the standard Samsung recovery where the option to factory reset is available, however we want to backup the data first. The recovery mode offers access via ADB, and I can see the device listed in the ADB server session, but any shell/pull commands are rejected - sorry I cannot recall the exact error at this time as the phone is back with my sister, its something like "rejected". Using the same laptop I can access my Touchpad via ADB and run these commands, although admittedly that is whilst the tablet is running from Android, not any recovery mode.

My question is my laptop and ADB server are OK, so how come the GSIII wont let me in? Thanks.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Is this phone stock? You can only access stock recovery? How did it get stuck at the Samsung logo? Trying to root and rom or already done?
Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to narrow it down.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

terryrook said:


> Is this phone stock? You can only access stock recovery? How did it get stuck at the Samsung logo? Trying to root and rom or already done?
> Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to narrow it down.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Hey man,

Thanks for the reply - in answer to your questions, its a totally stock phone and it hangs at the Samsung logo due to reasons unknown - I.e. it just started doing it one day, no one was attempting to root/flash/install anything etc.... I've read a lot on the internet about the motherboards failing which can cause this problem, but cannot confirm that that is the root cause.

I can get into the stock recovery and download modes - recovery offers a few options, notably restore factory settings and access via ADB. My sister brings the phone home on Monday where I can get the exact error codes etc.... however she's only home for a few hours before heading back to Uni, hence why I'm trying to give myself the best chance of getting the data off it when she's back.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, I was reading about that. It has something to do with the /data partition getting corrupted because the flash memory got corrupted somehow. I'm guessing that that's what you're looking at as the root cause of your issue. Didn't you have an SDCard in the phone? If so, your data is most likely on that card that you can remove from the phone.


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

trparky said:


> Yeah, I was reading about that. It has something to do with the /data partition getting corrupted because the flash memory got corrupted somehow. I'm guessing that that's what you're looking at as the root cause of your issue. Didn't you have an SDCard in the phone? If so, your data is most likely on that card that you can remove from the phone.


Hi trparky,

Thanks for the tip - unfortunately no SDCard, it's all on the internal flash









Is anyone able to confirm that they have shell access via ADB through stock recovery please - would be interested if anyone has this working - cheers.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Some food for thought first off:

First, what is the variant? Verizon, AT&T, International... etc...

Second, unless it is specifically a 16 GB International variant it is not related to the sudden death issue. The sudden death issue ONLY occurs on the 16 GB International variant. And its true death, since you can get into recovery and download mode it is unrelated. The sudden death issue is related to eMMC corruption which fully bricks the phone. Samsung has since released a tidy-up patch from what I've read, but if you got display and access to some functions, its MOST definitely not a sudden death, and like I said that issue only affects certain models.

See the XDA thread here if you want to know more:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2096045

Similar issue existing in some GS2 variants as well... ironically so did/does the efs/IMEI issues. Samsung doesn't learn too well.

Now with that being said what functions are you trying to do via adb? I have not attempted it in stock recovery, however I know in TWRP I can adb push/pull but adb shell commands I tend to run into issues. Also if you are trying to adb pull files off the device depending on where its located for the files you are trying to pull to backup adb needs to be given root access.

Running under the assumption its a Verizon variant as that is by far and away the most popular variant on this board; there is ODIN flashable packages that can install a secondary recovery via ODIN. You will likely need to do some bootchain flashes to get it to install, but that would potentially give you a fully functioning alternate recovery which would be much more useful as well. You could then nandroid the various partitions and the once the device is recovered you could use various root apps to restore apps and data out of the nandroid backup. I wouldn't recommend re-installating the same backup due to obviously something on there b0rked it but you could at least get the apps and data out of it. Plus then you would have root access fix up the phone proper


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Goosie,

It's a UK non-operator specific unlocked model (the Ltd Ed Olympics cover model) - so I guess the Intl. version?

Shell access is refused, but so are pull commands such as the following which work against my HP Touchpad;

./adb pull /sdcard /home/andrew/Desktop

Thanks for the link - will have a read. Trying to avoid going down the flashing route if it is possible to explain why ADB fails, as that way I'm not voiding the warranty or risking any flashing issues if it is a HW problem. Cheers.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Andysan said:


> Hi Goosie,
> 
> It's a UK non-operator specific unlocked model (the Ltd Ed Olympics cover model) - so I guess the Intl. version?
> 
> ...


ah k. Yes that is an Int'l. You happen to know if its 16 or 32 GB? That can help rule out eMMC corruption.

Anyways secondary thought or to add-on to my previous indication I'm not sure if they build ODIN packages for CWM/TWRP however I'm pretty sure they do if you look around enough. The reason I recommend that is it sounds like you are trying to pull files off the SD so when you do a factory reset they are not wiped, is that correct? Files on SD are wiped in stock recovery when a factory reset is performed. CWM/TWRP allows a factory reset without touching the SD so could be another reason to look at going that route. Your warranty is not voided assuming the phone is read in ODIN and able to take flashing commands as it is extremely easy to revert to stock state afterwards by -> Flashing TWRP -> Factory Reset and/or adb access -> Check binary status -> If custom root and run TriangleAway -> Flash stock ODIN tarbell -> Factory reset

A bit longer of a process but it would work fine. I would of course make sure though the phone is going to respond in ODIN before doing so.

What type of PC are you running adb from? Unix/Mac based or PC? Reason why is typical PC line for adb pull shouldn't be ./adb pull but simply adb pull


----------

